# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Xin hỏi về địa chỉ IP

## Thinhquang chemi

mình được biết là mỗi máy tính nối mạng đều có 1 địa chỉ ip.
nhưng nhà mình thì lắp wifi và có 3 máy tính. vậy thì có phải cả 3 máy này đều có chung 1 ip?

----------


## vanthangicom

bạn nên tìm hiểu 2 khái niệm: public ip và private ip.

----------


## seobravolaw

nói thì nói rõ luôn cho rồi. nói thế thì để làm gì? :-??

----------


## chotoidi

> mình được biết là mỗi máy tính nối mạng đều có 1 địa chỉ ip.
> nhưng nhà mình thì lắp wifi và có 3 máy tính. vậy thì có phải cả 3 máy này đều có chung 1 ip?


xin hỏi thêm mấy huynh là hiện nay đệ đang dùng adsl của vnpt thì ip họ cấp cho đệ là ip động phải ko? như vậy có phải là sau khi reset lại moderm thì máy sẽ có một ip mới.
vì đệ đang tham gia một trang web nhưng nó không cho một người lập 2,3 acc trên một ip. như vậy nếu như đệ tạo 2 acc, sau khi làm việc xong với acc thứ nhất với ip1, sau đó tắt modem đi rồi bật lên, và như vậy là đệ lại có thể tiếp tục làm việc với acc 2 với ip2 khác ip1 mà không bị website đó phát hiện?
mấy huynh cho đệ biết ý kiến nhé. xin cảm ơn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## khamnamkhoa

-mình chỉ nói những cái mình nghĩ thôi nhé:
1. reset mordem đôi khi no lại cấp cái ip trùng ip cũ, ip nhà mạng cấp cho bạn la ip wan, ip bạn thiết lập trong máy là ip lan.
2. sử dụng proxy là tốt nhất, firefox có hỗ trợ, còn không thì dùng socks. mấy cái này bạn tìm hiểu trên mạng đi nha. có gì sai sót xin thứ lỗi.

----------


## intembaohanh

> nói thì nói rõ luôn cho rồi. nói thế thì để làm gì?


mình kể cho bạn một câu chuyện nhé! trước kia mình cũng giống như bạn. mình có 1 thằng bạn, nó sử dụng máy tính lâu hơn mình nên lúc đầu học cntt có gì chưa hiểu, rồi máy tính hỏng mình lại tìm nó để bắt nó sửa cho minh. nhưng rồi đến 1 hôm nó bảo với mình là "máy tính đấy, muốn làm gì thì làm" rồi nó đi ngủ. và sau này mình mới hiểu ra là nó muốn tốt cho mình. 
nếu bạn xem hết tất cả những bài viết trên diễn đàn này của mình bạn sẽ hiểu là mình sẳn sàng trả lời tất cả những câu hỏi. nhưng câu hỏi của bạn thì nó thuộc về kiến thức cơ bản rồi. ở trên mạng có quá nhiều bài viết về vấn đề này rồi. nếu bạn hỏi mình thì ít nhất nửa ngày sau mình mới có thể trả lời cho bạn được nhưng nếu bạn search trên google thì bạn chỉ mất nửa tiếng để hiểu vấn đề mà bạn đang vướng mắc. như vậy bạn sẽ không bao giờ phụ thuộc vào người khác, và tập cho mình khả năng giải quyết vấn đề một cách nhanh chóng, và bạn sẽ không ỷ lại người khác. 
mình trả lời như vậy chỉ muốn tốt cho bạn thôi. nhưng bạn đã nói vậy thì mình sẽ trả lời cho bạn câu hỏi này. 
- địa chỉ mà bạn cấu hình cho máy tính của bạn (vd:192.168.1.123 chẳng hạn) đó chính là địa chỉ private, địa chỉ này chỉ có giá trị trong mạng lan, và địa chỉ ip thì không có chuyện trùng lặp.
- còn địa chỉ mà isp cung cấp cho bạn nó có giá trị trên mạng internet. muốn biết địa chỉ này bạn có thể truy cập trang http://ip2location.com để xem địa chỉ public ip của mình. 
- địa chỉ mà isp cung cấp cho bạn là địa chỉ động. vì lý do là dải địa chỉ là rất hạn hẹp nên phải sử dụng địa chỉ động để tránh lãnh phí tài nguyên địa chỉ ip. còn nếu bạn thích địa chỉ tĩnh cũng được nhưng phải phải trả tiên cho địa chỉ tĩnh đó. 
- còn về trang web kia, không biết có phải bạn đang tham gia kiếm tiền online không nhưng nếu là vậy thì bạn nên đầu tư sock. có một số phần mềm như utrasuft, easy hide id... dùng để fake ip nhưng nếu dùng nó kiếm tiền online thì ko hiệu quả. 
- firefox hỗ trợ bạn sử dụng nhiều sock tức là bạn có thể fake nhiều ip.

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

trả lời cho rùi mà không thèm cám ơn người ta nữa.

----------


## chuonggoinhanvien

tất cả các router adsl hiện nay đều được cấp phát ip động,nó chỉ có chức năng kết nối máy tính của bạn với dhcp server của nhà cung cấp dịch vụ để xin ip mỗi khi bạn gia nhập internet,do đó mà ip mỗi lần kết nối internet của 1 modul adsl gần như là khác nhau.bạn có thể tham khảo video cấu hình moul adsl theo link sau: 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/apfyffr

----------


## huynhthanhchau

không biết bạn noname89 muốn gì nữa, nhưng nếu đọc kỹ các bài viết trên diễn đàn thì đủ kiến thức để giải đáp câu hỏi của bạn. về ip modem adsl thì như bạn taolabang đã nói.

----------


## Xitrum76

ồ, xin cảm ơn các bạn. mình gà mà, có biết gì đâu [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Nam An Tam

bác nào giúp em tìm sđt hay địa chỉ số nhà của hàng net em bị hack game bực quá ko biết thằng nào đang chơi con của em ,em đến xử lý nó ip nó là 118.71.104.112

----------


## wekhanh

chỉ có isp nhà cung cấp dịch vụ internet cho mình mới có thể biết được ip này đang được thuê bao nào sử dụng, và thông tin về thuê bao đó cũng chỉ isp đó mới biết, thông qua hồ sơ lưu trữ khi mình đang kí thuê bao. chỉ có cơ quan chức năng "an ninh, quân đội, nhà nước, tình báo.." mới có quyền yêu cầu nhà cung cấp dịch vụ cung cấp thông tin cá nhân về người thuê bao, trong trường hợp số ip nào đó hoạt động trên internet trái pháp luật, hack cc, phát tán văn hóa đồi trụy, tuyên truyền chống nhà nước, ... gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng. lúc đó cơ quan an ninh yêu cầu nhà cung cấp phải đưa thông tin chi tiết về người đang sử dụng số ip này, trong trường hợp ip đó là dinamic thì phải cung cấp tất cả các user đã sử dụng ip vào vào từng thời điểm cụ thể, trên cơ sở đó cơ quan an ninh sẽ biết chi tiết chính sác ai đã phạm tội, mà không cần tốn nhiều thời gian truy tìm. trong trường hợp người dùng sử dụng fake ip, nếu có tính chất nghiêm trọng, cơ quan an ninh cũng sẽ tìm ra ip thật bằng việc yêu cầu isp cung cấp dịch vụ fake ip để truy tìm.... nói chung khi sử dụng internet các bạn cũng phải cẩn trọng, không phải muốn làm gì thì làm đâu nhé!

----------

